# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  infosystem 2k2

## drf

αλήθεια θα είναι κανείς από εδώ infosystem 2k2 ? 3-6/10 ?  ::

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα να είμαι εγώ! Θα το ξέρω στα τέλη της άλλης εβδομάδας...
Θα είναι επίσης αρκετοί από το Salonica Wireless Network  ::

----------


## alexanio

> Θα είναι επίσης αρκετοί από το Salonica Wireless Network


Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο  ::

----------


## dti

> Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο


*Ιδέα*: Δε διοργανώνετε κανένα wireless event κατά τη διάρκεια της Infosystem; Νομίζω μία δημόσια παρουσίαση θα έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση, καθώς θα έχει συγκεντρωθεί μεγάλος αριθμός επαγγελματιών από το χώρο της Πληροφορικής αλλά και πολλοί απλοί χρήστες!

Δε χρειάζεστε νομίζω τίποτε περισσότερο από αυτά που έχετε, AP's και κάρτες. Ισως ένα PC με στημένο το HostAP, μερικές κεραίες (...maax) και 1-2 webcams, θα βοηθούσε ακόμη περισσότερο.

Η *καλύτερη* προβολή για το SWN!

----------


## stoidis

Ενδεχομένως θα ανέβω κι εγώ στην infosystem. Αλέξανδρε, ο dti έδωσε μία πολύ καλή ιδέα κοινοποίησης του WiFi. Αν μπορέσω να έρθω θα φέρω κι εγώ εξοπλισμό  ::

----------


## alexanio

Παιδιά η ιδέα είναι όντως πολύ καλή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί;  ::  

Θα νοικιάσουμε περίπτερο (αδύνατο οικονομικά), τι θα κάνουμε; Που θα τα στήσουμε;  ::  

Κατά τα άλλα και εγώ και ο Μάκης, θέλω να πιστεύω, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να διαθέσουμε τον εξοπλισμό μας.  ::  
Μπορώ να στήσω και έναν P90 για HostAP αν καταφέρω να κάνω την δισκέτα να κάνει boot  ::  

Παρεμπιπτόντως ξέρει κανείς πως;  ::

----------


## Dromeas

An ola pane kala 8a eimai 8essalonikh stis 04-05-06.10.2002  ::

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά η ιδέα είναι όντως πολύ καλή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί;





> Παιδιά η ιδέα είναι όντως πολύ καλή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί;



Χμμμ... Βρείτε κάποιο σημείο που υπάρχει ανοικτός χώρος ή/και πρόσβαση από μακριά κι από απέξω. Κανένα καφέ με θέα μέσα στην έκθεση?

Μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε να συναντηθούμε όλοι σχεδόν, μέσα και κάποιοι να παραμείνουν εκτός έκθεσης. Στήνουμε το link και περιφερόμαστε μέσα στην έκθεση με τις webcams και τα ακουστικά στο κεφάλι (Ρωτήστε το dromea, άσχολείται τακτικά με το άθλημα τώρα τελευταία!).

Το πολύ-πολύ να μας ζητήσουν να απομακρυνθούμε λόγω του αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού που θα υφίστανται  ::  

Αν το διαφημίσετε και σε γνωστούς, φίλους, forums, τοπικές εφημερίδες κλπ. θα υπάρξει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για το wi-fi στη Θεσσαλονίκη ...και όχι μόνο!

----------


## fidakis

Fobamai pos ta periptera ths Helexpo einai metallikes kataskeues kai isos periorisoun drastika thn embeleia ...

----------


## dti

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι στην Infosystem! 
Θα φθάσω Παρασκευή απόγευμα και θα αναχωρήσω Σάββατο βράδυ, (ίσως και Κυριακή μεσημέρι).
Αν κανονίσετε κανένα wireless meeting, πείτε μου για να φέρω και τον εξοπλισμό μου  ::

----------


## sfli

Θα 'μαι κι εγω εκεί!  ::  Φτάνω Σάββατο ξημερώματα και αναχωρώ από Θεσσαλονίκη Κυριακή απόγευμα - βράδυ.

----------


## ggeorgan

> Fobamai pos ta periptera ths Helexpo einai metallikes kataskeues kai isos periorisoun drastika thn embeleia ...


Πραγματικός ο κίνδυνος, αλλά αν περάσει σήμα εκεί θα περάσει παντού, οπότε αξίζει τον κόπο να δοκιμάσει κανείς υπό τις πλέον αντίξοες συνθήκες.

----------


## ggeorgan

> Παιδιά η ιδέα είναι όντως πολύ καλή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί;






> Χμμμ... Βρείτε κάποιο σημείο που υπάρχει ανοικτός χώρος ή/και πρόσβαση από μακριά κι από απέξω. Κανένα καφέ με θέα μέσα στην έκθεση?
> 
> Μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε να συναντηθούμε όλοι σχεδόν, μέσα και κάποιοι να παραμείνουν εκτός έκθεσης. Στήνουμε το link και περιφερόμαστε μέσα στην έκθεση με τις webcams και τα ακουστικά στο κεφάλι (Ρωτήστε το dromea, άσχολείται τακτικά με το άθλημα τώρα τελευταία!).
> 
> Το πολύ-πολύ να μας ζητήσουν να απομακρυνθούμε λόγω του αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού που θα υφίστανται  
> 
> Αν το διαφημίσετε και σε γνωστούς, φίλους, forums, τοπικές εφημερίδες κλπ. θα υπάρξει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για το wi-fi στη Θεσσαλονίκη ...και όχι μόνο!


Δεν θεωρείται ανταγωνισμός όταν δεν πουλάς τίποτε ... Αντιθέτως, σε πολλούς εκθέτες θα δώσεις ιδέες για το τι έρχεται από πλευράς ζητήσεως. Μερικοί έχουν πρόσβαση προς Ταϊβάν μεριά και δεν αποκλείεται να φέρουν υλικά ασυρμάτων δικτύων για πώληση στην Ελλάδα. Από όσο βλέπω στα υπόλοιπα υλικά για PC, τα φέρνουν σε τιμές χαμηλότερες απ' όλη την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη και συχνά κι από την Αμερική ... Λόγος για αθέμιτα ανταγωνισμό σε τέτοιους ανταγωνιστές δεν μπορεί να γίνει διότι οι ίδιοι, εάν κινηθούν, είναι ασυναγώνιστοι.

----------


## fchris

Hallo,

Parolo pou eimai neos sto athlima, tha eimai kai ego sin infosystem. Diasindeseis yparxoun ekei arketes kai den nomizo na mporoun sas dio3oun apo ekei, apla oi xoroi einai terastioi (gia osous den exoun 3anapaei), opote kalo tha itan na sigentrothei i "dinami" se ena ktirio pou tha exei gia tilepikoinonies (px ekei pou einai oloi oi providers, hehe)
An mporo na voithiso se tipota peite mou.. kai an kanonisete kapoia sinantisi thelo na eimai kai ego na do ena live demostration  :: 
 
Thanks kai ta leme,
Xrhstos

----------


## alexanio

Για λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την επικείμενη συνάντηση που θα γίνει εκεί έλα στο SWN forum και συγκεκριμένα εδώ.
Τελική απόφαση για το μέρος και την ώρα θα παρθεί αφού κάνουμε επισκόπηση του χώρου της έκθεσης εμείς οι βόρειοι  ::  την Πέμπτη. Ούτος ή άλλος η συνάντηση θα γίνει το Σάββατο οπότε έχουμε χρόνο  ::

----------


## stoidis

Απ' ότι φαίνεται 5 άτομα (including me) θα είναι στην infosystem από Αθήνα.

Εγώ θα ανέβω την Παρασκευή πλοίο (από Χανιά) και μετά τραίνο (από Αθήνα). Μήπως θα ανέβει και κανείς άλλος με τραίνο; Αν είναι να συναντηθούμε  ::  γιατί 5,5 ώρες δεν περνάνε εύκολα...

----------


## jlian

Εγω παντως πηγα στη DEFENDORY στον ΟΛΠ σημερα και ηταν πολυ καλα οπως συνηθως. Βασικα χρειαζεται προσκληση για να μπεις ή σχετικο αντικειμενο δουλειας.
Αν κανεις εχει ακρη αξιζει. Βασικα οι 3-4 ελληνικες αμυντικες βιομηχανιες εξελισσονται και δινουν νεα συστηματα στη παγκοσμια αγορα.
Απο την Intracom ειδα πολυ τηλ/κο υλικο και νεα συστηματα και το υπο αναπτυξη συστημα ΕΡΜΗΣ ΙΙ με μανατζερ την ΕΑΒ.
Αντε να δω IP based ασυρματο συστημα στο στρατο (και να μαθουν οι καραβαναδες να το δουλεψουν...) κι ας πεθανω...

----------


## dti

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται 5 άτομα (including me) θα είναι στην infosystem από Αθήνα.
> 
> Εγώ θα ανέβω την Παρασκευή πλοίο (από Χανιά) και μετά τραίνο (από Αθήνα). Μήπως θα ανέβει και κανείς άλλος με τραίνο; Αν είναι να συναντηθούμε  γιατί 5,5 ώρες δεν περνάνε εύκολα...


Ο dromeas θα ανέβει την Παρασκευή το πρωί με το Intercity.
Κάτι μου λέει οτι θα κάνετε το πρώτο wlan σε τραίνο στην Ελλάδα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tbl

eimai konta stis grammes tou trenou !!!!

loipon paraskeyh prwi 8a stripsw th kerea mou pros to sidirodromiko sta8mo,
otan pernate apo larisa kante kanena scan! 

channel 5
ssid : eol
no wep
infrastructure mode


an eina na sas dwsw thl na kanete kamia anapanthth otan pernate na doume an 8a exoume link!

koitaxte na katsete apthn aristeri meria opws proxoraei to treno, kai bgalte kerees sto para8yro!!

an kai einai ligaki dyskolo na piasoume mesa apto treno, an kolisete th kerea sto para8yro, otan 8a pernate apto shmeio pou exw optikh epafh me tis grammes gia liga secs mporei na exoume link ....

btw, einai kaneis apo edw radioerasitexnhs? (ektos apton drf)

----------


## dti

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στην καφετέρια της έκθεσης μαζί με τον alexanio, τον jobo, τον tbl και τον jpg, συνδεδεμένοι στο wlan της oktabit, σε infrastructure mode. 
Σημειώστε οτι ο υπεύθυνος της oktabit, κ. Μαυρόπουλος, μας έδωσε με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση πρόσβαση στο Internet με γραμμή 2 Mbps, το essid του wlan, και τον proxy server!

Enjoy!

----------


## dti

Τώρα έχουμε γίνει περισσότεροι: σύνολο κάπου 10 notebooks, μέ κάρτες orinoco, d-link, zoom air, cisco air lmc, κλπ.

Κεραίες omni, ιδιοκατασκευές από κονσερβοκούτια, κλπ.

awmn, swn, Λάρισα, Αλεξανδρούπολη !
Ενα απρογραμμάτιστο πανελλαδικό wireless meeting  ::

----------


## spot

Φτιάξε μας Δαμιανέ !!!!

Πές μας κι άλλα, πες μας κι άλλα !!!!

Δημήτρης

----------


## jlian

Οταν γυρισετε βαλτε και καμμια φωτο παραπανω στο αλμπουμ να δουμε κι εμεις που δεν ημασταν  ::

----------


## dti

Σας άρεσαν ε; Εμάς να δείτε! Μόνο που λόγω της προγραμματισμένης αναχώρησης, δεν μείναμε μέχρι αργά όπως κάναμε χθες το βράδυ... όπου οι υπεύθυνοι της καφετέριας μέσα στην έκθεση μας παρακάλεσαν ευγενικά να αποχωρήσουμε καθώς η έκθεση είχε ήδη κλείσει καμιά ώρα  ::  

Γύρισα πριν μία ώρα και τώρα τα 256/128 της IC κάπως μου φαίνονται μετά από τις φοβερές ταχύτητες που μας πρόσφερε το wlan της oktabit  ::  
Φωτογραφίες έχουν βγει αρκετές, από τον dromeas, τον alexanio αλλά και τα παιδιά από τη Λάρισα.
Οσοι λοιπόν θέλουν ας προωθήσουν τις καλύτερες, με e-mail στον Stoidis για να ανέβουν και στο site.

Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι τις επόμενες ημέρες ο Stoidis θα ανεβάσει και το video από το τηλεοπτικό ρεπορτάζ της ΝΕΤ σχετικά με το awmn.

----------


## Tbl

ontws oi taxythtes htan foveres...

na symplhrwsw se oli thn ek8esh yphrxan gyrw sta 7-8 diaforetika diktya, diaforwn etairiwn, an 8elei kaneis mporw na tou stelw ta logs.

oso gia tis fotografies, anypomonw na tis dw, oso gia aytes pou bgalame emeis, 8a tis steiloume  :: 

ante kai sto epomeno wlan meeting !!

----------


## JPG

Proto mou post sto forum sas. Molis ekana register. Na sas sistitho loipon. Eimai o JPG pou anefere o dti. Mazi me ton tbl kai ton Spirus exoume ksekinisei edo kai kairo analoges prospathies, gia na stisoume asirmato diktio stin Larisa. Elpizoume sintoma na einai online kai i diki mas selida.

Poli entharintiko afto to atipo panelladiko meeting mporo na po. Kalo tha einai na iparksoun kai epomena programmatismena nomizo. :)
Genika kalo tha einai na eimaste se epafi. :)

----------


## [email protected]

> Σας άρεσαν ε; Εμάς να δείτε! Μόνο που λόγω της προγραμματισμένης αναχώρησης, δεν μείναμε μέχρι αργά όπως κάναμε χθες το βράδυ... όπου οι υπεύθυνοι της καφετέριας μέσα στην έκθεση μας παρακάλεσαν ευγενικά να αποχωρήσουμε καθώς η έκθεση είχε ήδη κλείσει καμιά ώρα


Τελικά το ωραίο έγινε Κυριακή! Στην Αθήνα η επόμενη συνάντηση!
BTW Βγήκαν όλοι από την έκθεση το Σάββατο ή έμεινε κανένας μέσα;  :: 
Δαμιανέ ήδη μας ζητάνε να τους πoύμε για hardware, θυμήσου να κάνεις 3-4 πακέτα για όλα τα βαλάντια ωστέ να υπάρχει μια τυπική ομοιογένεια! 
Και ένα ενδιαφέρον link! http://www.provantage.com/scripts/go.dll/-s/fp_69045

[email protected]

----------


## ggeorgan

Καλά δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να φαντασθώ ότι η ιδέα των ασυρμάτων δικτύων θα ξεσήκωνε το μέγα πλήθος και το μέγα πάθος.
Προσοχή στο video που θα βάλει ο stoidis μην του ρημάξουμε το bandwidth με τα downloads. Από την άλλη πλευρά, πού θα βρεί καλύτερο stress test ...

----------


## stoidis

> btw, einai kaneis apo edw radioerasitexnhs? (ektos apton drf)


Γεια σου tbl, μόλις συνήλθα από το τρέξιμο των ταξιδιών και της έκθεσης (και από την Θεσσαλονίκη  ::  ) Εδώ sv7fir μιας και ρώτησες.




> Προσοχή στο video που θα βάλει ο stoidis μην του ρημάξουμε το bandwidth με τα downloads. Από την άλλη πλευρά, πού θα βρεί καλύτερο stress test ...


Το video θα είναι έτοιμο μάλλον αύριο και σχετικά με τα downloads δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Κατευάστε με τρέλα!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Τέτοια να διαβάζω ! Το video είναι εργαλείο προβολής. Μέχρι και η πεθερά μου αναγνώρισε τα ταψιά στην NET, αν και τα έχω πάρει από την μάνα μου ...
Πάντως, εγώ θα καταβάσω (με βήτα) με τρέλλα.

----------


## Tbl

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tbl
> 
> btw, einai kaneis apo edw radioerasitexnhs? (ektos apton drf)


Γεια σου tbl, μόλις συνήλθα από το τρέξιμο των ταξιδιών και της έκθεσης (και από την Θεσσαλονίκη  ::  ) Εδώ sv7fir μιας και ρώτησες.

kai eixa parei forito sth 8enikh ala den to xrhsimopoihsa..

sv3exp edw  :: 

ante kai na ta poume kai apton aera kammia fora  :: 

den se eida pou8ena epanw, efyges to savato? eixe fasi me ola ta forita aplwmena  ::

----------


## Tbl

:: 
mipws eprepe na kanw kana resize??

----------


## KGP

> Proto mou post sto forum sas. Molis ekana register. Na sas sistitho loipon. Eimai o JPG pou anefere o dti. Mazi me ton tbl kai ton Spirus exoume ksekinisei edo kai kairo analoges prospathies, gia na stisoume asirmato diktio stin Larisa. Elpizoume sintoma na einai online kai i diki mas selida.
> 
> Poli entharintiko afto to atipo panelladiko meeting mporo na po. Kalo tha einai na iparksoun kai epomena programmatismena nomizo. 
> Genika kalo tha einai na eimaste se epafi.


Pios apo sas einai apo alex/polis? kai an mporei as mou stilei me PM i email perisoteres plirofories....-btw ego ekei megalosa-

Brgds KGP

----------

